# Code for C-2 Ganglion Injection



## rwmmdj (Jul 14, 2008)

I have two different points of view for this injection. One says it is basically a facet injection, the other, a transforaminal or selective nerve root injection. 
Can someone help with the coding of this injection?
Thanks in advance.
Sherry Pate, CPC
Riverdale Anesthesia Associates


----------

